# '61 Deluxe model?



## Hammerhead (Jan 19, 2019)

I picked this up a few weeks ago. All disassembled. And stripped the rest  of the paint. I may leave it polished metal. Not totally sure though. Thoughts?










Hammerhead


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 19, 2019)

That polished frame looks great, what methods did you use?


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 19, 2019)

Thank you. Started with a brass wire wheel on an electric drill, then hand sanded with 150 wet sand, then 220 wet sand. Dry rubbed with fine scotch Brite pad. Final step was Mother's chrome polish with one of those cones on the drill. I think it could polish better if I wet sanded more with the 220, then maybe some 400.
Hammerhead


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 19, 2019)

Painted the fork today. Foot + of snow forcast for tomorrow so.... Inside stuff for a few days. Other than snow removal.




Hammerhead


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 19, 2019)

OMG!!! All that work polishing up the frame and you used a solid color paint! I would have gone with a translucent (candy) Blue paint so the metal underneath would make it pop.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 19, 2019)

Thank you for the comments







GTs58 said:


> OMG!!! All that work polishing up the frame and you used a solid color paint! I would have gone with a translucent (candy) Blue paint so the metal underneath would make it pop.



I'm going to redo the fork. It was very rusted in some spots so tried the candy over white primer. Close but I guess more sanding and polishing on the fork.
Hammerhead


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 19, 2019)

I've seen a couple stripped and cleaned up frames where the owners clear coated them, but never seen or tried to candy over the raw tubes. If the frame was cleaned up really good I'd think a candy coat with be BAD verses a clear coat.


----------

